# Favourite Snake?



## Gold Coast Pet Centre (May 28, 2017)

whats everyones favourite python, stimsons, spotteds or childrens?


----------



## MzJen (May 28, 2017)

I have 3 Stimsons


----------



## SKYWLKR (May 29, 2017)

My favorite snake are the ones you get in a packet. Reds especially!


----------



## Gold Coast Pet Centre (May 29, 2017)

Purple ones are better


----------



## stuffandthat (May 29, 2017)

I love Centralian carpets, and Olives. But Allen's are also good!


----------



## Gem (May 29, 2017)

I have a childrens and 2 stimis and I adore all three of them! Love my antaresias.
Also a fan of allens hehe I mean... who isn't?


----------



## reen08 (May 30, 2017)

I have jungle carpets. I have to admit any snake, lizard etc. that have medical conditions or deformities are just that extra special. Can't go past the red Allen's


----------



## Snapped (May 30, 2017)

Albino Darwin, hands down my favorite.

(I'm also partial to red snakes)


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 30, 2017)

we have spotted's,stimsons,darwin,coastal,diamond and pygmy banded pythons; you can't choose your favourite child although some are easier to handle or feed etc.


----------



## kittycat17 (Jun 1, 2017)

Coastals are my fav!!! So much variety!!!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jun 29, 2017)

Love the Spotteds (like, duh, look at my username) and the orange feeder snakes .


----------

